# Media  > Creator Showcase >  My Color Work- Also Known As

## CharlieKirchoff

Here's a few pages from a graphic novel I recently colored called "Also Known As" written by Tony Lee and line art by Christopher Jones.

It'll be in stores next month. Published by Arcana and Boxfly.




__________________________________



*Learn 2 Color Comic Books* ------------------ *My Color Work*

----------


## CharlieKirchoff

__________________________________



*Learn 2 Color Comic Books* ------------------ *My Color Work*

----------


## CharlieKirchoff

__________________________________



*Learn 2 Color Comic Books* ------------------ *My Color Work*

----------


## CharlieKirchoff

__________________________________



*Learn 2 Color Comic Books* ------------------ *My Color Work*

----------

